# Zweiter Monitor wird vom Mainboard nicht erkannt



## wrmuux (13. August 2015)

Specs:
Mainboard: MSI B85M-P33
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790K
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX970

Habe mir gerade einen neuen PC zusammengebastelt und alles klappt nur lässt sich der zweite Monitor (bzw. keiner denn beide funktionieren an der GraKa) am Mainboard anschließen, habe schon versucht nen Intel Graphics treiber zu laden da das Mainboard laut Hersteller keinen onboard grafik support hat und gehofft das es irgendwie klappt... naja, da ich hier schreibe, hat es das nicht 
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen oder direkt sagen ob es vllt aufgrund vom Mainboard überhauptnicht geht?
LG wrmuux

P.S. Fall jemand zufällig eine  Creative SoundBlaster Audigy FX hatte und weiß wie ich das rauschen wegbekomme, wäre ich dankbar =P (das nur nebenbei. bekomm ich auch so hin)


----------



## Quat (13. August 2015)

Die Intel Grafik muß im BIOS aktiviert werden.
Als du das erste mal mit der GTX gestartet hast, wurde die HD deaktiviert.

Nimmst du die Nvidia wieder raus, wirst du sehen, die Intel Grafik funzt. Falls du Zweifel hast.


----------



## wrmuux (13. August 2015)

ok danke ich probiers gleich mal aus


----------



## wrmuux (13. August 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Die Intel Grafik muß im BIOS aktiviert werden.
> Als du das erste mal mit der GTX gestartet hast, wurde die HD deaktiviert.
> 
> Nimmst du die Nvidia wieder raus, wirst du sehen, die Intel Grafik funzt. Falls du Zweifel hast.



Hat geklappt danke  weiß zwar nicht genau was ich gemacht habe aber einen Multimonitor-support akiviert und den internen speicher den sich beide teilen auf 256für beide glaube ich gestellt^^ (man merkt ich habe nicht die größte Ahnung :S )
LG wrmuux


----------



## Quat (13. August 2015)

Der Speicher wird vom Arbeitsspeicher abgeknappst, ist aber nur für die Intel Grafik.
256 reichen für HD.
Aber!
Mach die Intel Grafik wieder aus. deine GTX kann bis drei Monitore getrennt ansteuern!
Ich hab an meiner 970 auch ab und an 2 Monitore und einen TV. Funzt wunderbar. Die Nvidia geht bei zwei Geräten noch komplett in den Idle-Power-Modus, erst ab drei Geräten taktet sie nicht mehr komplett runter.
Hier gibt's dann aber Software mit der man die Karte bändigen kann.


----------



## wrmuux (14. August 2015)

Hatte ich vor aber die hat nur einen DVI anschluss und hab grad kein HDMI Kabel zur Hand. Aber ich "muss" die ausmachen denn der Intel Grafik Treiber blockiert mir grad z.b. meine 144Hz am Monitor der an der Nvidia angeschlossen ist. (Habe die 4096MB Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream)
Habe mir jetzt einfach mal ein DVI->DP Adapter bestellt und schau mal wie der ist.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

DP von Grafikkarte auf DVI vom Monitor wird gehen, aber anders herum wirst du keinen Erfolg haben.


----------

